# Using a router to make chair backs



## robrouter (Jan 22, 2008)

has anyone had any experience routing dinning room chair backs that are made from furniture grade plywood , out side edges curves a pattern inside with about 10 differ to make these???

I tried this on one and the bit dulled quickly and started to burn the wood. Router bit was not of good quality but is this the way to make the chair back and if so what brand and kind of bit should I use??? 

robrouter (a newbe to routing)


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob, plywood is seldom used for dining room furniture, at least for chair backs. Could you please post a photo of the type of chair you want to build and then we can tell you the process. If this is for a normal chair back and you wanted it laminated for strength you would build a form and then clamp thin layers of wood and glue to the form to create the shape. While this seems like plywood it isn't by a long shot.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

robrouter said:


> has anyone had any experience routing dinning room chair backs that are made from furniture grade plywood , out side edges curves a pattern inside with about 10 differ to make these???
> 
> I tried this on one and the bit dulled quickly and started to burn the wood. Router bit was not of good quality but is this the way to make the chair back and if so what brand and kind of bit should I use???
> 
> robrouter (a newbe to routing)


Robrouter, if you can afford to be patient, the forums routing guru, Template Tom O'Donnell is in the process of making dining room chairs with routed curved backs. I was privy to the routing procedure a few days ago and as soon as Tom resolves his computer in-compatibility problem with the forum (he can't download photographs) he will be showing how it was done.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Robrouter. As Harry has stated, if you can wait, I guarantee it will be worth it. Template Tom can do some awsome things with a router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi robrouter

Using plywood for chairs ,,, I have seen some great chairs made out of plywood but not the furniture grade type plywood,,,you can get some Baltic Birch plywood that has no volds or to say holes/gaps .. plywood is very strong and stable but you will need to go the extra mile and not use any metal fastners just wood joints...plus it's great to fill the shop up with the smell of cutting plywood in the shop..great wood shop smell 

PLYWOOD is hard on router bits,full of resin/glue that's as hard as nails.

SO you will need to buy many bits to get the job done,,,plywood is just like taking thin wood and putting into layers ,very strong...

You can also put on trim edging but the look of plywood is neat some times.

If you go back in time just a bit you will see at one time many chairs used plywood,,,unlike the junk man made wood they now use, the norm was 3/8" and 1/2" thick for the backs..it's hard to break plywood...

good luck with your project Rob 


=========


robrouter said:


> has anyone had any experience routing dinning room chair backs that are made from furniture grade plywood , out side edges curves a pattern inside with about 10 differ to make these???
> 
> I tried this on one and the bit dulled quickly and started to burn the wood. Router bit was not of good quality but is this the way to make the chair back and if so what brand and kind of bit should I use???
> 
> robrouter (a newbe to routing)


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Rob. Glad you joined us.


----------



## nathan123 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Dining room chairs*

thanx ,

Get yourself stylish dining furniture , dining chairs and dining tables are at great savings online at spacify.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Nathan, to the RouterForums. Thanks for participating in our forums.


----------



## jbcasper4 (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us.


----------

